# adult oral glucose dosage for state



## dcolbert3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Have it tomorrow but am unsure of the proper dosage of an adult, 15 g? 1 tube given between the cheek and gum applied on a tongue depressor.


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 15, 2012)

dcolbert3 said:


> Have it tomorrow but am unsure of the proper dosage of an adult, 15 g? 1 tube given between the cheek and gum applied on a tongue depressor.



Visit your state EMS website and see what your state drug protocols say. In practical application, this isn't a drug that you can really mess up. It takes as much as it takes. Glucose usually comes in 15 gram tubes, so that's a good reference. I think the official dosage for peds and adults where I am is 12-25g.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 15, 2012)

Dbl post .


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 15, 2012)

Why would you bother applying it to a tongue depressor? if the patient is awake enough to receive oral glucose, then they are awake enough to hold and squeeze the tube into there own mouth.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2012)

Corky said:


> Why would you bother applying it to a tongue depressor? if the patient is awake enough to receive oral glucose, then they are awake enough to hold and squeeze the tube into there own mouth.



Our protocol states if the pt isn't alert to give small amounts buccally.  So therefore we use a tongue depressor or bite stick.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Our protocol states if the pt isn't alert to give small amounts buccally.  So therefore we use a tongue depressor or bite stick.



You can give oral glucose to a patient who isn't alert? Yikes!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You can give oral glucose to a patient who isn't alert? Yikes!



EMT/SPECIALIST
3. If the patient is alert but demonstrating signs of hypoglycemia, measure blood
glucose level, if available.
A. If less than 60mg/dl administer oral high caloric fluid.

4. If patient is NOT alert or vital signs are unstable:

A. Evaluate and maintain airway, provide oxygenation and support ventilations as needed.
B. If no suspected spinal injury, place the patient on either side.
C. Administer small amounts of oral glucose paste,buccal or sublingual

Yea some people aren't the smartest. I can't say that if it came down to it, I wouldn't accidentally loose the tube and wait the 3min for ALS and the D50.


----------

